# if you arent a professional cook you might not understand.



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

i tell yall i am so glad there is an area in here where we can discuss things other than our "foodieism". i personaly am a big guy and have been told all my life that for this reason i am supposed to lok out for everyone else. so if this is the truth why is it that whenever i try to do so i either get into trouble with the law or some of my "freinds". for this reason and others wich need not be discussed in this rambling my heart is handed to me on a silver platter well garnished and acominoning an ice sculptere ladent with caviar in a party that is made for everyone but me. so why is it that this occurs is there anyone out there that feels the way i do. am i alone in this world because of the way i was raised? i feel that in the past 2 years in wich i have come to embrace my calling to the cullinary arts industry whole heartedly i have given every bit of emotion i have left to the buisness. i feel as though if i were to give any more i would simply go mad and if i were to give any less i would waste the sacrifices of all of those who came before me. please if anyone reads this keep in mind that i think i have fallen into the stereo typical role of the chef who must consume a case of beer a niight just to maintain his or her composer in the kitchen. please if anyone reads this disregard what you have read and please dont let this rambling affect the way you feel about this feild. i have to admit that if the world were to end tomarrow i feel as though i have made the right carrer choice because of the way i feel about making people happy. please forgive me for posting this endless rambling which i ingested too much bud light to complete but i just needed to get some sh*&^ off of my chest and i thought that some of my fellow cooks might understand. thanks guys for being there for me. for listening to me when everyone else has gone home. i love this forum guys! yall are the best!!!!


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Well I'm not a professional cook (yet!), but what you're talking about is not peculiar to just the culinary profession. I work in the medical device field for my day job, and have done so since 1976. I got into this field so that I could do something to help humanity. But what I found is a business that makes money off of sick people. And the sicker they are, the more money they make off them. It didn't start out that way, but it sure seems the bottom line is what decisions are made on nowadays.

But then again on other days, I think that it's a business that does help people, even if its for a price, and I feel pretty good to be a part of it.

Drinking beer in mass quantities is not that peculiar either. It's temporarily relieving the pressure, but becoming a habit at the same time. When you can hardly wait to get off work so's you can have a cold one, that's the warning sign. Look within and find something of great value in yourself, and think on that. You'll find that the beer (or whatever drug of choice one takes) will quickly lose its importance to you.

Churchill said once, "The problem with people is that they either drink too much or they don't drink enough!"...

And writing on the internet when you've been drinking is not so peculiar either. You pour your heart out, and then wake up the next day and say "Aw shoot, look what I did now~!".

Man, I gotta install one of those breathalyzers on my computer like they have in automobiles where the car won't start if you can't pass the breath test~ 


doc


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

yeah i could use a "WORK PUSH!!!" on the computer breathalizer.... thanks man


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

To paraphrase Tom Waits-
"The computer has been drinkin', not me..."

The other day I had one of those really lousy days where I wanted to throw all the food on the floor, go into the dining room and scream "I'm leaving you bn2!!"tards!" at the top of my lungs and storm out the door. But I did'nt. 
And when I went in the next day it did'nt seem like the 'crisis" was that bad afterall. Good thing I just stayed and kept my mouth shut.....Good thing bad days don't happen very often...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Saturday was a nightmare at the last market....I can accept rain, heat, cold...wind is not my friend. The market is set up in the middle of a street that is a raving wind tunnel. The wind picked up and started twisting the weighted down e-zups....it threw one over my newly purchased car and dented the side, scraping paint off the other side.
The day started out with a phone call from my set-up guy at 5:15am as I was walking out the door, saying he'd be late because his truck was not working.
Mid market a farmer that had been giving me grief came up and told my assitant to help him breakdown his tent. After that it was downhill.
I had media guests cooking and had to continually leave the demo to see about weighting down the tents even further. At about 10:30 the otherend of the market had a tent blow so hard it upended with customers, products etc....I have not run in years, but I high tailed it down to see the damages...no injuries but there was glass everywhere....we started breaking down the e-z's around sales....
I swore to never have an outdoor farmer's market in Oct. again....the liability was just too great.
The rest of the afternoon was calm and gorgeous....low 70's no percivable wind.
AAAARGH>>>>>> to leave on a stressful note is rough. One of the venders said I screamed a choice word when the tent started upending. I had no recollection.
*At 10:30am I had not had my first cup of coffee, that is 10 yards from where I'm generally found.


----------

